
Show HN: TL:Darling – Web article summarizer - dokko1230
http://tldarling.com/
======
navalsaini
There are no examples, no proof of how it is better, no screen shots before
downloading the app etc.

Also, summaries is a congested space - TL;DR has been there for many years
(not sure how many people use it).

